# '66 110 - What's this?



## zukeepr (Jan 5, 2020)

I started tearing down my 110 a few months ago, and am just now getting back to it. I have an item that I can't find in the jdparts schematics. I thought I took a photo of it before I removed it so I would know where it came from. However I can't find the photo. I think it was located near the solenoid. Any ideas?

Thanks,
zukeepr


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum zukeeper. That's a starter ballast. It allows 12 volts to your coil, then drops the voltage back to 6 volts once you let off the starter. They usually attach to your firewall.


----------



## zukeepr (Jan 5, 2020)

Thank you Hoodoo!


----------

